# Holiday SCAM warning!!



## Hick (Dec 6, 2007)

*HOME  DEPOT SCAM - TELL YOUR FRIENDS*


A 'heads up' for  those men who may be regular Home Depot customers.  Over the last month I became a victim of a clever scam while out shopping.  Simply going out to get supplies has turned out to be quite traumatic.  

Don't be naive  enough to think it couldn't happen to you or your friends.

Here's how the  scam works: Two seriously good-looking 20-21 year-old girls come over to your  car as you are packing your shopping into the trunk. They both start wiping your  windshield with a rag and Windex, with their breasts almost falling out of their  skimpy T-shirts. 
It is impossible not to look.

When you thank them  and offer them a tip, they say 'No' and instead ask you for a ride to another  Home  Depot. You agree and they get in the backseat.  

On the way, they  start undressing. Then one of them climbs over into the front seat and starts  crawling all over you, while the other one steals your wallet.

I had my  wallet stolen on November 4th, 9th, 10th, twice on the 15th, 17th, 20th,  & 24th. And, three times just yesterday, and very likely again this  upcoming weekend.

So warn your friends to be  careful.


----------



## octobong007 (Dec 6, 2007)

:banana:


----------



## MrPuffAlot (Dec 6, 2007)

Darn it..

I bought 40 wallets at the dollar store.....

How come I never get scamed.??


----------



## Old Toby (Dec 6, 2007)

I'm liking the sounds of this!
I would put all my money away in a safe place and fill my wallet with cut out newspaper and then they could climb all over me as much as they wanted!


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 6, 2007)

:spit:


----------



## tom-tom (Dec 6, 2007)

u are crazzzzzzy bro were these girls at u can stay home today and ill go take care of them for u i got some wallets ill put some monoploy money in it lol


----------



## KaptainKronic (Dec 6, 2007)

Thank god I have 3 Home Depos near my house.....sweet, imma get scaaamed...:rofl::rofl::clap::bolt:


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Dec 13, 2007)

Hick... I don't care where YOU live... just tell me where the store you GO to is bro....... for my own safety, of course....


----------



## mendo local (Dec 13, 2007)

hmm.........


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Dec 13, 2007)

so wait....you didnt realize the first time they stole your wallet...not to pick them up again???
  so ur saying you picked these home depot girls up , and they stole your wallet 7 sepearate times???? what?



			
				Hick said:
			
		

> *HOME DEPOT SCAM - TELL YOUR FRIENDS*
> 
> 
> A 'heads up' for those men who may be regular Home Depot customers. Over the last month I became a victim of a clever scam while out shopping. Simply going out to get supplies has turned out to be quite traumatic.
> ...


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Dec 13, 2007)

Lmao


----------



## Dubbaman (Dec 13, 2007)

Sounds like the only way id ever want to be robbed.


----------



## berserker (Dec 13, 2007)

Well I am glad that I dont shop at Home Depot.I really couldnt afford to lose my wallet,or have the time to drive them to another Home Depot.Keep it GREEN:hubba:


----------



## Flyinghigh (Dec 13, 2007)

Hick said:
			
		

> *HOME DEPOT SCAM - TELL YOUR FRIENDS*
> 
> 
> A 'heads up' for those men who may be regular Home Depot customers. Over the last month I became a victim of a clever scam while out shopping. Simply going out to get supplies has turned out to be quite traumatic.
> ...


 
Sounds like your easy!!!   Target !!!!  
If my friends didn't learn the first time then it there OWN Dam fault !!

So how old are you ? 
Did you get any  FEEL!


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Dec 13, 2007)

thanks to a crazy person, i now know that you are joking.....thanks


----------



## tom-tom (Dec 14, 2007)

man its a joke hookah?well that stinks i wish i new that before i went to home depo and sat their for the last 3 days wating to get my wallet stolen ,,man o man


----------



## Hashassin (Dec 14, 2007)

its ok man im at home depot right now..they asked me for a ride!!! you didnt say they were in their 70's..no worrys buddy im gonna  drive to canada and leave them there..crazy vancouver guy is picking them up :hubba:


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Dec 14, 2007)

dude, let thoes 70 year olds craw all over you duuuude!!
  They got some Exp. Points for suuuuuuure.


----------

